
Kee Bird - js2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kee_Bird
======
exDM69
I watched the "Frozen in Time" documentary about this plane and it was heart
wrenching to watch the guys' faces when the plane burned down on the runway
after so much time and effort spent in adverse conditions.

If anyone needs a not-so-gentle reminder about failure, watch that
documentary.

------
omegant
The documentary: [https://youtu.be/1u4YBwjQTds](https://youtu.be/1u4YBwjQTds)

